# Kenpo in the news, check it out.



## AHinnebusch (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey all,
     I just ran across this article in the Londoner about Jamie Seabrook
Check it out.  http://www.thelondoner.ca/sport/index.htm

At your service,
Andrew


----------



## masherdong (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool!  Way to go Jamie!


----------



## Shodan (Feb 22, 2005)

Neat!!  It would be fun to see their demo and what they came up with.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------

